# Matilda's naked naked naked



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=39586:ctmpphppMCSLD.jpg]

[attachment=39587:ctmpphpEOEHG3.jpg]

ok all you boys turn your head  Matilda's as naked as they get  I love her new haircut, now she won't have mats on her tummy :yes: she's been rolling on her bed so her hairs messed up. :heart: Do you like my baby girls new look?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Matilda is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: She has such a sweet face!!!! :tender:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:wub: She is too cute for words. :wub: At first I was thought it was because she didn't have a dress on, lol, then I noticed the short cut. You threw me off there for a second, lmao.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Matilda is a doll, she has the sweetest face :wub: :wub: I bet she's happy with her new hairdo!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jul 28 2008, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612636


> :wub: She is too cute for words. :wub: At first I was thought it was because she didn't have a dress on, lol, then I noticed the short cut. You threw me off there for a second, lmao.  [/B]



HeHeHe me too!!! She has the cutest face. :tender:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Are you kidding?!!!!!

I LOVE IT!!! How comfy she looks. :wub: 

I absolutely adore our naked Matilda.

And yes, Henry, Winter, and LBB are in LOVE :tender: 

Yep, they are pervs. She's naked so they're thinking: :hump: 

Hey, Matilda, Auntie Debbie loves you, so very much. I'll save your sexy butt.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Aww. Matilda, you are so pretty! Love Punky! :smootch:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is just so darn cute. Nissa has an appointment with the groomer tomorrow and I'm sooooo tempted to get her cut like Matilda. Thanks for sharing such great pictures!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Matilda is a doll baby dressed or sssshhhhhhhhh naked (said in a whisper). She looks happy with her new haircut. Does she act happier?

I bet it will be so much easier wearing her clothes, since she won't be getting those nasty mats right now... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I love that cut, she's such a cutie pie.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Matilda's pretty with or without cloths! I love her new look. 
I really want to get Zoey puppy cut but can't get the nerve to do it.  I think she'd be so much happier and she might even look as cute as Matilda.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I love her new haircut! She looks so precious :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a cute little nudie!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is so cute naked! :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

100% KISSABLE :wub: - I adore that sweet face . Sarah


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, how cuuute~~~! I love "nekkid" Malts.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww little Matilda is adorable.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great look!!!!! I love how they feel when they are cut down. Just pure huggable!!! :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhh :wub: She looks darling!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Naked and cuter than ever! I'm so tempted to give Bella the same cut, get rid of all those pesky matts and start fresh. Maybe Matilda will inspire me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Great summer cut!!!! Matilda looks fabulous, she should go "au naturelle" more often  

So, Did you ask your groomer for this cut?.....or did she make Matilda and Buttons look alike?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Shame on you, Matilda!!! But your haircut is gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 29 2008, 07:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612749


> Great summer cut!!!! Matilda looks fabulous, she should go "au naturelle" more often
> 
> So, Did you ask your groomer for this cut?.....or did she make Matilda and Buttons look alike? [/B]








hummmmm good point  Matilda has never had her hair this short, but she likes it. It's hot here and I think she likes not having the extra hair. Pat, now I'm really wondering what Buttons looks like.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Perfect! The summer "do". I like furbutts natural-- clothes free anyway.  Matilda is so femmine, that little face just says "sweet little girl"! :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She's adorable. I might do Nikki like that next time.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Matilda is cute any way you have her!!! Such a little doll :wub: :wub:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Matilda could be shaved bald and she would still be adorable! Give her a hug and kiss from me. :wub:


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Matilda is beautiful as always. She has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She looks precious, short hair, long hair, cloths or no cloths, she's just precious. :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 28 2008, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612615


> [attachment=39586:ctmpphppMCSLD.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=39587:ctmpphpEOEHG3.jpg]
> 
> ok all you boys turn your head  Matilda's as naked as they get  I love her new haircut, now she won't have mats on her tummy :yes: she's been rolling on her bed so her hairs messed up. :heart: Do you like my baby girls new look?[/B]



I love that cut....it's usually the length I have Winnie done in......infortunately it grows out Sooooo fast. Matilda has such a pretty face and the short cut showcases it even more :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

are all of Matilda's clothes in the wash?? lol..  Shes a cutie pie with or WITHOUT clothes! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love her summer haircut. She's adorable with or without clothing. :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

awwww...she is adorable!!


----------

